# question about udder



## sams (May 15, 2009)

mare mare should foal anytime now. I have been cheacking her udders constantly but there is no development at all. how ever all around her udders is swelling, and getting bigger buy the day, esspecially right in front (between her udder and belly button but closer to her udder) can some one tell me if this is normal? i have had two big horse foals but never noticed this on either of the other mares before.


----------



## MiLo Minis (May 15, 2009)

A picture would be helpful but it sounds normal. They quite often get a big pouchy spot in front of the udder and quite a few mares, particularly maidens, don't get milk in until just before, or just after, the foal arrives. This is true for all sizes.


----------



## Mona (May 15, 2009)

Yes, this is very normal. Those are known as the "milk veins" and supply the milk supply to the "bag".


----------



## Mona (May 15, 2009)

I just wanted to add these photos to give a "visual" of what I am referring to in my previous post. These are pics of one of my mares the day she foaled last year. In the first two pics, you can see the "swelling" in front of the bag that you mentioned, and that I referred to as the milk veins. This mare gets very full ones. She was streaming milk, and that is why she is all wet! In the pic showing her bag from the back, that also was taken earlier in the day that she foaled, and as you can see, it was not near full looking, because the milk veins were holding the milk. (excuse the running manure on her bag...she was pooping very watery and I hadn't gotten her washed off before taking the pics!)


----------



## Indy's mom (May 15, 2009)

Wow Mona great pics! Very helpful! How long did this mare stream milk? Can't believe how much milk is coming out of that deflated udder!!



My mare's udder is much bigger and I can't get a drop out yet!!!

Tammy


----------



## Mona (May 15, 2009)

She streamed only that day before she foaled...not that long really. She was waxed up earlier, then it started streaming, and then within hours, she foaled. My mare that just foaled (a daughter to this mare pictured in my post) hardly had any bag when she foaled!! I was thinking maybe she got bred through the fence at a later date because it was so small! Even right before she foaled, I checked, and it still was not full! BUT, I was able to express lots of WHITE milk, so I knew we weren't long off! And within 4 hours of that, she foaled. So if you're sure of your dates on your mare, don't second guess yourself! She may be like my girl, and will fool you!


----------



## Crystalbank (May 16, 2009)

Thanks Mona

This has really helped me out! I posted about my mare who I'm now not sure is in foal, but she looks big and also has the inflated milk veins at the front just like your mare.

How exciting!


----------



## Jill (May 16, 2009)

Mona --

I had not seen that much of a "swelling" around the udder before so those pictures helped me, too. Now I'll know if we have a mare who does that not to worry.

This could probably go good on the "best of" board. I bet there will be others as time goes by who wonder / worry about the same issue.

Jill


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (May 16, 2009)

I have a mare who's udder development all begins in the front swelling like that, and then moves back to the actual udder when she is close to foaling. I have taken some pics, but have to get them on my website so I can post them on here. She does it everytime, this will be her third foal.

Mona, I haven't seen swelling that large, thanks for posting the pictures, they are very helpful!

Could I use them for my signs of foaling webpage? I will be sure to post your info/website link if you would give permission for me to use them.


----------



## Indy's mom (May 16, 2009)

Mona said:


> She strreamed only that day before she foaled...not that long really. She was waxed up earlier, then it started streaming, and then within hours, she foaled. My mare that just foaled (a daughter to this mare pictured in my post) hardly had any bag when she foaled!! I was thinking maybe she got bred through the fence at a later date because it was so small! Even right before she foaled, I checked, and it still was not full! BUT, I was able to express lots of WHITE milk, so I knew we weren't long off! And within 4 hours of that, she foaled. So if you're sure of your dates on your mare, don;t second guess yourself! She may be like my girl, and will fool you!


Hi Mona

Actually I've been second guessing since January!!! LOL!!! This is a rescue mare that I have NO dates on!!! I was never told she was in foal, just happen to feel it kick when I was brushing her!!! I've been able to feel the foal since I got her in Dec!!! I think we are getting close!





Tammy


----------



## Mona (May 16, 2009)

Kim~Crayonboxminiatures said:


> Mona, I haven't seen swelling that large, thanks for posting the pictures, they are very helpful! Could I use them for my signs of foaling webpage? I will be sure to post your info/website link if you would give permission for me to use them.


Sure Kim, you have my permission to use them. Thanks!

And Tammy...good luck with your mare!!


----------



## headintheclouds (May 17, 2009)

Crystalbank said:


> Thanks Mona
> This has really helped me out! I posted about my mare who I'm now not sure is in foal, but she looks big and also has the inflated milk veins at the front just like your mare.
> 
> How exciting!



ME TOO! ME TOO! ME TOO! lol I was just trying to figure out what that swollen bump was in front of her udders last night. AND..... I felt baby kicking like crazy and it did a roll. I was worried there was no baby too, Crystal


----------

